# Huge spike in Dow Jones volume



## darkhorse70 (29 July 2014)

Just had a look at my charts. To my suprise I saw a huge spike in the dowi volune of 7B . Usually its around 400/500M. None of the other major US indexes had anythjng of that caliber. My question was a) is this because maybe more of the earnings to date were relavent to the dowi or b) is there something else going on under the surface. The move of the dowi wasnt anything signifcant soim just curious. Maybe a big company was being heavily traded? Any one know the cause. Im curious just because im on the look out for some type of distribution phase or money leaving the stock markets as a general consensus for the future so im looking for a sign. Thanks


----------



## CanOz (29 July 2014)

*Re: Huge spike in dow industrials volume*



darkhorse70 said:


> Just had a look at my charts. To my suprise I saw a huge spike in the dowi volune of 7B . Usually its around 400/500M. None of the other major US indexes had anythjng of that caliber. My question was a) is this because maybe more of the earnings to date were relavent to the dowi or b) is there something else going on under the surface. The move of the dowi wasnt anything signifcant soim just curious. Maybe a big company was being heavily traded? Any one know the cause. Im curious just because im on the look out for some type of distribution phase or money leaving the stock markets as a general consensus for the future so im looking for a sign. Thanks




So was this on a daily chart, intraday? Was it the futures contract you were looking at?

Mr. Underground Hedge Fund manager, you need to be more specific!


----------



## darkhorse70 (29 July 2014)

Sorry canoz my bad. Should of thought of that haha. It was on the weekly charts. Just on the equitues market for the dow industrials.


----------

